# Freemason or Scottish right audio books?



## nixxon2000 (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone have any recommendations. Dr said my eye sight is starting to go quickly. So I'd like to stock up on some good ones. 

They don't have to be mysteries just historical of informational. I'd like to get morals and dogmas in audio form. I have iTunes so any advice would be great. 

Tia

Bro Nick


----------



## crono782 (Oct 13, 2014)

I've seen some readings on YouTube of Morals and Dogma and also Secret Teachings of All Ages (not strictly Masonic, but an excellent tome nonetheless). Otherwise, no not that I've seen sad to say. Not surprising really. Masonic books aren't really intended for mass consumption so you won't likely find any on, say, Audible.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Oct 14, 2014)

That's disappointing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 15, 2014)

Morals and Dogma is more than 75 years old and thus in the public domain, right?  My checks below say it is.

http://www.gutenberg.org/  Project Gutenberg might have been the world's first on-line library.  They collect public domain texts.  Kindle versions are available for tons of books plus PDF files that work on newer Kindles are available for even more of them.

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/19447 Morals and Dogma has been scanned by some generous volunteer and is available for download.

https://librivox.org/ Librivox free public domain audiobooks is a child of Project Gutenberg.  They collect audio recordings of public domain books and volunteer readers.  Most but not all of their audiobooks are read from Project Gutenberg texts - Gutenberg already did the confirmation of public domain status.

https://librivox.org/author/4850 Someone has started recording the audio.  Seeing how far along the project has gotten or volunteering to read another chapter takes opening a user account with them and I have not done so.

I "read" a lot of audiobooks from Librivox during my daily commute, in addition to audiobooks I purchase, borrow from the library or download from other sources.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Oct 15, 2014)

That's great information thanks.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 28, 2014)

A Kindle can read e-books to you.
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/let-your-kindle-read-to-you-with-texttospeech.html


----------

